# كيف تتم معالجة النفط بعد عمليات التحميض؟



## مهند الكاطع (8 أكتوبر 2009)

نعرف جميعاً بأن عملية التحميض هي إحدى اهم الوسائل المتبعة لتحسين انتاجية الابار النفطية ، لكن الكثير منا قد لا يعلم بأن الآبار النفطية في حال تحويلها إلى الإنتاج مباشرة بعد التحميض فأنها تؤثر على عملية فصل النفط عن الماء في محطات المعالجة !

فالسؤال هو : كيف تتم معالجة النفط بعد تعرضه لعملية التحميض ؟؟ 

لمن لديه خبرة في هذا المجال نرجو ان يتفضل ويدلي بما لديه من معلومات قد تؤدي إلى نقاش بناء وفعال يستفيد منه الجميع .


----------

